# hard drive autorun!!!!



## ayush_chh (Apr 7, 2007)

frnds my hard drives hav become autorun.....when i double click on any of the drives they do not open(so i rt click and the open)....i hav found some files on my drives

autorun.inf
MS32DLL.dll.vbs
desktop.ini

i hav opened MS32DLL.dll.vbs in notepad and found some 'unhealthy' codes but i can make no changes since the file is read only neither can i delete these files......plz hlp...


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 7, 2007)

It is a virus problem... Reboot in safe mode and scan with antivirus with latest definitions.. 

Arun


----------



## ayush_chh (Apr 7, 2007)

i hav latest update of avast .....i hav scanned my system but in vain..


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 7, 2007)

get NOD32...it detected that crap in my system......my autorun.ini got corrupted by virus........


----------



## ayush_chh (Apr 7, 2007)

is it a freeware?....i just hav a dialup connection..its not possible for me to download a big file...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 7, 2007)

ayush_chh said:
			
		

> frnds my hard drives hav become autorun.....when i double click on any of the drives they do not open(so i rt click and the open)....i hav found some files on my drives
> 
> autorun.inf
> MS32DLL.dll.vbs
> ...


boot in safe mode & then delete these 3 files or else put them in another folder & zip that folder ur problem should be solved, I had these on my USB disk & tahts how got rid of them.


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 7, 2007)

Simple Virus Problem!!
And this virus is an open source virus.
If you open MS32DLL.dll.vbs in notepad and i you can read VBScript, you have the source....

Anyways, you can remove it by doing the following:
>>Ctrl+Alt+Del to bring up the task manager and End all instances  of wscript.exe, if exist... Also kill MS32DLL.dll.vbs if found..
>>Start>Run>CMD.exe and then type
del c:\MS32DLL.dll.vbs 
del c:\autorun.inf
>>Repeat the above step for each and every drive you have got...
i.e. 
del d:\MS32DLL.dll.vbs 
del d:\autorun.inf
del e:\MS32DLL.dll.vbs 
del e:\autorun.inf
and so on....
>>Now, open Start>Run>msconfig and under start-up, uncheck MS32DLL.dll.vbs or wsscript  if found....
>>Now search your c:\windows for MS32DLL.dll.vbs. It is likely to be found in c:\windows\ or c:\windows\system32. Delete it.
>>Now, update your antivirus.... Avast should do fine.. Make sure the definitions are updated....
>>Also, your USB flashdrives may also be infected, so insert them only when antivirus is enabled... 
If you insert your flash drive, you may get the virus again. If you do, follow the same steps again, with your flash drive inserted. Delete autorun and MS32DLL.dll.vbs files from your flash drive too....

Now reboot and virus should be gone...


----------



## ayush_chh (Apr 7, 2007)

thnx a lot khattam....
i'll try ur soln....


----------



## Goten (Apr 7, 2007)

LOL.

Boy get an antivirus....Not AVAST.

LOL.

Peace~~~!


----------



## ayush_chh (Apr 7, 2007)

thanx a lot khattam.....ur soln worked...


----------



## thetopcyborg (Apr 7, 2007)

Goten said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> Boy get an antivirus....Not AVAST.
> 
> ...


Avast is quite a capable and effective antivirus. It even gave me better results than Norton.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 8, 2007)

ah, no norton please..... so resource hungry


----------



## SE><IE (Apr 8, 2007)

@ayush_chh: Simply deleting the autorun.inf file would have solved the problem. And no it was not a virus problem.


----------



## iammrcool (Dec 20, 2007)

sorry to bring up this topic again
but i had been facing this problem for quite a while now
i have removed all the concerned files and registry entries...i cant find them anywhere now....but when i double click on the drive icon....i get an error message:-
"cannot find script file MS32DLL.dll.vbs"

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 20, 2007)

^^hav u  deleted autorun files


----------



## nach p (Dec 20, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> ah, no norton please..... so resource hungry



yup n virus ,trojan detection and heling capacity is also less compare 2 avg ,nod and otheres


----------



## iammrcool (Dec 21, 2007)

zyberboy said:
			
		

> ^^hav u  deleted autorun files


yeah i have deleted all the files


----------

